# Zinke's replacement



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

While I'm not sad to see Ryan Zinke resign as Secretary of the Interior, there is something to be said for the whole "devil you know adage." Now I'm hearing a few Utah names thrown around as potential replacements: Rob Bishop and Sean Reyes. 

I think we all know Bishop's stand on public lands, but anyone know where Reyes stands on this?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Its all political, so you have to ask what would Bishop bring to the plate that would interest the Trump people...nothing! Reyes who?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys realize that the Interior Secretary will do exactly what the president wants, or they won’t be the secretary anymore, right? 

The name won’t matter much. Zinke was the best shot anyone could hope for under this president to keep things sane.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

who's reporting Bishop and Reyes? Must be Utah media.

Bernhardt will end up with the job. So, not much will change.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm certain neither one would earn the Paddler seal of approval. :smile:

As a card carrying member of the leadership of the Utah "R"'s, Reyes hold the "company line" in favor of the BENM and GSENM reductions. Also, with Reyes as a Trump supporter, I would expect no substantive policy changes from what was advanced by Zinke. (both good and bad, IMO) As Utah's AG, I have felt that he has been competent, without the controversies of the 2 previous occupants of the position. He may thus be a more capable administrator and may do better in Washington than Zinke did. 

As for Bishop, we know where he stands and I would rate him worse than Zinke with regards to public lands policy. However, he is so well known that he doubtless would generate more opposition than a more unknown appointee and thus may be less "effective" in the long run.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> who's reporting Bishop and Reyes? Must be Utah media.
> 
> Bernhardt will end up with the job. So, not much will change.


Yeah, local media but credible that Reyes is being considered.

https://www.deseretnews.com/article...n-shortlist-to-become-interior-secretary.html


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

There's some truth to Zinke being the best we probably could've hoped for. Again, "better the devil you know than the devil you don't."


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Zinke's replacement, like the rest of this administration, will be a disaster for sportsmen and our environment. Name doesn't matter. Bernhardt, from what I've read, has been doing the job already. Removing environmental regulations, selling leases, enabling polluters is "Job 1" now.


----------

